# Will the RGB madness ever end?



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

Will the PC industry obsession with giving us everything dripping in imo ghastly RGB crap ever end, or is it destined to get worse?

Personally I am not a fan(no pun intended) Though i am waiting for hideous RGB cables to appear.

Looking at the stuff from CES, it should be renamed Computers dripping in RGB LED's entertainment show.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 30, 2019)

Companies are consumed by two things; reduce cost and create new revenue streams...RGB is a new revenue stream so get used to it


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2019)

How about this :


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> How about this :
> 
> View attachment 124014
> 
> View attachment 124015



They give you a free bit of thermal paste with those







Also, did somebody mention RGB cables?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Companies are consumed by two things; reduce cost and create new revenue streams...RGB is a new revenue stream so get used to it


 Not me, i don't have to buy anything dripping in the crap, you do what you want.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> How about this :
> 
> View attachment 124014
> 
> View attachment 124015


inb4 "I got woodworms in my block" topics


----------



## windwhirl (May 30, 2019)

Yes, it will end. When holograms come next.

Then you'll have a hologram fad to deal with


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2019)

tigger said:


> Will the PC industry obsession with giving us everything dripping in imo ghastly RGB crap ever end, or is it destined to get worse?
> 
> Personally I am not a fan(no pun intended) Though i am waiting for hideous RGB cables to appear.
> 
> Looking at the stuff from CES, it should be renamed Computers dripping in RGB LED's entertainment show.


Cables are out, get some .

Get over it, man likes to put light's on stuff , it makes cars go faster and maintains your pc overclock too.

Plus who looses , man hurt's own eyeballs, and possibly man's wife, maybe that's the point


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

I have dim low key white colour LED's on my case fans and HSF, that's it. gives a nice glimpse through the side panel but none of this colour changing, flashing, tracing RGB crap that's literally on everything. I did buy some cold cathodes about a year again as I got nostalgic about the 00's gaming PC's but they are still crap and not the colours they should be and one died within a week, same as they used to be back in the day lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2019)

rgb itself is very nice,it's people's poor taste that ruins it.you've got ppl stuffing rgb stuff into every corner of their computer to run rainbow effect.like no one mentioned to them to actually adjust it.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> rgb itself is very nice,it's people's poor taste that ruins it.you've got ppl stuffing rgb stuff into every corner of their computer to run rainbow effect.like no one mentioned to them to actually adjust it.



I got a Borderlands-ish blue/yellow theme going on here now 

The nice thing about RGB is exactly that. Customizable. Its there when and how you want it. Do I need it on everything? Nah... Its not new either, is it... I mean we used cold cathode for ages, and when I was 10 I had shoes with flashy lights. Hm...Maybe that last bit is telling. Maybe we're still kids, deep down


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I got a Borderlands-ish blue/yellow theme going on here now
> 
> The nice thing about RGB is exactly that. Customizable. Its there when and how you want it. Do I need it on everything? Nah... Its not new either, is it... I mean we used cold cathode for ages, and when I was 10 I had shoes with flashy lights. Hm...Maybe that last bit is telling. Maybe we're still kids, deep down


I got this on my gpu


Spoiler: trio











with a nice effect where the colors "stack" on top of each other back and forth.

plus this on my psu


Spoiler: sf











together they look insane at night.

but if I was gonna pack more rgb into my pc,I wouldn't just cram more rainbow effects.that'd spoil it completely. one rgb rainbow effect is enough,it's supposed to be the standout point.
just like if I went with a led aio I wouldn't cram three led fans around it.one ring-type led as exhaust,no led blades for god's sake.top ones need to be non-led.
but I'd much rather leave the cooler space non-lit and sync a ring type led rear exhaust fan with ram sticks.solid color only,no shift.


only way to cram all rgb stuff inside and still keep it consistent is to do a two tone


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2019)

Yeah that GPU looks great 

Here's my flashies - the blue/yellow inside the rig moves to the upper front corner all the time - slowly. I would kill for your GPU shroud... mine can only do red 






Also... I was SO close to buying this AIO. Still drooling all over it tbf




One thing I do avoid is having to look straight at a LED. Needs to be out of direct line of sight or have something over it like on your GPU. I can only see the light cast onto other parts from my leds strips.


----------



## 27MaD (May 30, 2019)

Why would you call something like this ugly ?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> inb4 "I got woodworms in my block" topics



Did i just spot a veneer of a joke


----------



## Paganstomp (May 30, 2019)

People outta know better. But they dont. Fool+$$$=broke.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

This is about all the bling I can handle, classy yet understated and not all up in your face, this is my current rig


----------



## rockit00 (May 30, 2019)

2003 Flash Back!


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2019)

rgb is just an addition to those beautiful,big,heavy hunks of metal on the cpu and gpu.there's nothing I like more than a bulky heatsink.









						Can Noctua NH-D15S at stock speed keep Intel I7 8700k cool enough
					

I am building a new computer and are looking in to air cooling and water cooling. I want to build in a fractal design case and see that if i go with water cooling i will loose my hd bay. So i was looking in to Noctua and wondering if it will be good enougf for keeping it cool at stock speed. I...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





anyway,here's mine up close


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2019)

I smell another RGB rant that won't change anything.


----------



## XL-R8R (May 30, 2019)

Anyone that complains about RGB clearly doesn't remember the hassle that it once was to change the colour theme of your rig or the expense involved with replacing single-coloured fans.


I see RGB as a positive thing for the most part - I personally dont like the pulsing or strobing you can set the RGB's to - however, this isn't a problem for the most part as nearly all RGB items come with the ability to set a solid colour, mitigating this issue entirely.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> Anyone that complains about RGB clearly doesn't remember the hassle that it once was to change the colour theme of your rig or the expense involved with replacing single-coloured fans.
> 
> 
> I see RGB as a positive thing for the most part - I personally dont like the pulsing or strobing you can set the RGB's to - however, this isn't a problem for the most part as nearly all RGB items come with the ability to set a solid colour, mitigating this issue entirely.


I think it's more to do with the fact they have plastered it all over EVERYTHING, cases, fans, HSF, motherboards, GPU's, RAM, heck even SSD's and thats all inside the case, then you have it on your mice keyboards, mice mats! chairs, desks. Some people are just sick of seeing RGB this, RGB that, pretty much anywhere they can shove it


----------



## XL-R8R (May 30, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> SNIP



And for every product that has RGB, there are 2-5+ (or more) that dont.... and on top of this, you have no actual need to buy anything with RGB if you dont like it.  


It is a personal choice... and one that can be made without whining on public boards about your distaste for a current fad or similar.    It was (_almost_) the same argument with red vs blue themes ten years ago... the argument never fades, but, the subject gets old and no amount of complaining will change anything or make manufacturers drop RGB from their designs.   


RGB is here to stay and product flexibility - the colour you choose in this instance - is always a good thing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think it's more to do with the fact they have plastered it all over EVERYTHING, cases, fans, HSF, motherboards, GPU's, RAM, heck even SSD's and thats all inside the case, then you have it on your mice keyboards, mice mats! chairs, desks. Some people are just sick of seeing RGB this, RGB that, pretty much anywhere they can shove it



Exactly.

I understand the need for lit up keyboards, I like to play with the lights off, for better dark scene visibility, and you need the keyboard lit up to see what your doing. But ffs why in the 7th lvl of hell would anyone want RGB everything, it just does not look classy at all. 

Personally I think it's a fad that will fade away, as the idiot manufacturers flood the market with this RGB everything, and make people sick of it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> And for every product that has RGB, there are 2-5+ (or more) that dont.... and on top of this, you have no actual need to buy anything with RGB if you dont like it.
> 
> 
> It is a personal choice... and one that can be made without whining on public boards about your distaste for a current fad or similar.    It was (_almost_) the same argument with red vs blue themes ten years ago... the argument never fades, but, the subject gets old and no amount of complaining will change anything or make manufacturers drop RGB from their designs.
> ...


That's actually incorrect a lot of companies are releasing products, AIO's fans cases etc with RGB whereby they don't release a corresponding one without RGB it's called jumping on the bandwagon, and yes you can turn it off but I'd rather just avoid them altogether so it's turning potential customers away imo


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

Whilst I'm not a fan but I can see why some things look ok with it.  I'm more of a subtle type of guy, I like a gentle light around the hardware to show off what is in the case.  All colours under the sun, meh, that's not really my thing at all but for those that do like it, let them go nuts 

Maybe they'll try making you believe it adds FPS to your games or points on your benchmark scores...  Just like when something says Gaming on it, must make it go faster....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> And for every product that has RGB, there are 2-5+ (or more) that dont.... and on top of this, you have no actual need to buy anything with RGB if you dont like it.
> 
> 
> It is a personal choice... and one that can be made without whining on public boards about your distaste for a current fad or similar.    It was (_almost_) the same argument with red vs blue themes ten years ago... the argument never fades, but, the subject gets old and no amount of complaining will change anything or make manufacturers drop RGB from their designs.
> ...



Whining   your opinion means less than a ant fart to me.


----------



## XL-R8R (May 30, 2019)

tigger said:


> Whining
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you post opinions on public message boards, you have to expect alternative ideas - or even ideas that you dont agree with - this is why public areas usually arent the best places to air grievances of certain things or if youre easily offended.

And yes, I view most of the RGB complaints (on every board I read) as purely whining.  Even reading this thread, its fairly obvious that the vast majority of people are aware they can turn off the RGB functions entirely... yet, still, people have to complain....


I could understand the complaints if it actually couldnt be turned off.. but, that simply is not the case, so the complaints are in essence, for nothing.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 30, 2019)

I used to hate RGB, then I built a Threadripper workstation with RGB.

Now I love RGB. I mean turning it off FFS if you hate it, but having the options is always good.


----------



## biffzinker (May 30, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> they can turn off the RGB functions entirely... yet, still, people have to complain....


Except I have leave the necessary utility installed if I want RGB to stay off otherwise as soon I uninstall the utility the RGB is turned back on.

Tried it with my MSI GeForce RTX 2060 since I don't see it from inside this case I'm using.


----------



## aQi (May 30, 2019)

Well someone should turn the lights off. This RGB obsession is getting worst then ever..


----------



## Jetster (May 30, 2019)

Never liked it. Boards are just to disco.


----------



## timta2 (May 30, 2019)

A young relative of mine got a used gaming computer from eBay for Christmas, with the worst hardware, but it had tons of RGB. I was shocked when I heard what it cost. Facepalm.


----------



## infrared (May 30, 2019)

Keep things civil or thread won't be open for long. All opinions are valid, replying to someone just to tell them their opinion is wrong will get you kicked from the thread.

Personally I'm not a fan of RGB stuff, I prefer uv reactive fluids in a tidy water loop.. That said I can appreciate the more subtle themes and agree it's much easier to customize the lighting so it has it's place I suppose. I'm kinda curious what's next after the 'rgb everything' craze is over!


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2019)

infrared said:


> I'm kinda curious what's next after the 'rgb everything' craze is over!



Veneer, Walnut and woods....


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

infrared said:


> Keep things civil or thread won't be open for long. All opinions are valid, replying to someone just to tell them their opinion is wrong will get you kicked from the thread.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of RGB stuff, I prefer uv reactive fluids in a tidy water loop.. That said I can appreciate the more subtle themes and agree it's much easier to customize the lighting so it has it's place I suppose. I'm kinda curious what's next after the 'rgb everything' craze is over!



I've just one motherboard that hits that UV spot....  DFI Lanparty...  I loved that about the boards


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 30, 2019)

My guess is no..... Although I'm pretty glad the X570 Aorus master has much less RGB than the Previous X470 Flagship just in case I go with that board on my Ryzen 3000 build. I'm currently a bit iffy on the big a$$ Hero led on the X570 ROG Hero Board. 

That being said my wife absolutely loves it but for me it's secondary to the performance of the product.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 30, 2019)

Ill fight this to the death because not liking it is for lack of a better term, "retarded". Just because something is rgb doesnt mean you constantly have to have all the colors of the rainbow going at once (unless you want to). RGB has allowed people like myself to change the color scheme of my computer on a whim to any color that I so choose without having to buy new fans. 

If you dont like the rgb aspect of it, dont buy into it. It's plain and simple. No one has said you have to buy it. You can easily get a fan that has no rgbs or just a solid color like blue or green. You even have the option of turning the rgb to *OFF.*

It's here to stay and people need to get used to it.


----------



## Jetster (May 30, 2019)

The problem with the "just turn it off" is I don't want to pay for it ether. "So don't buy it" there is no boards without it, no high end ones. I just want a nice clean very overclockable board.

Been my complain from the start. I made a joke one time about a RGB chair. Guess what? they made one


----------



## EarthDog (May 30, 2019)

TLR

Nearly every part has either an on/off switch or an non rgb counterpart. So MEH!

That said, I've never thought about ranting about it.... though a spit in the bucket on the way by every once in a while isnt out of order.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 30, 2019)

What an inflammatory thread. This is bait. I'm calling the cops. I'll show you! etc. etc.

I usually use LED's as mood lighting. I just wish the software was worth more than dirt. The music mode is almost always not perfect and is out of sync. The sooner there is a unified system the better, but unfortunately marketing keeps telling you their "ecosystem" is better and you have to use their broken software.

At least most external devices have on-board memory, so there's no need to run anything in the background.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2019)

Why's it all of a sudden a rant if people don't like RGB are complaining about the ridiculous amounts of RGB components and peripherils? they cost more, look at RAM as an example, you can find similarly specc'd RAM with RGB that costs $20-$40 more and for what? you can turn them off, but you likely have to install some shitty bit of software to do so which not everyones likes doing, give the option of more expensive "pretty lights nom nom" or no RGB. And srsly, mouse mats, gaming chairs, fricken desks with RGB>???? grow the feck up, oooo I want to change my PC lighting cause i'm in a melancholy mood today, then I want to go bright cause I'm happy, marketed at the young generation who can't focus on anything for longer than a few minutes, and I have 3 children under 10 so believe me I know... 

Guess that was a rant afterall


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 31, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Why's it all of a sudden a rant if people don't like RGB are complaining about the ridiculous amounts of RGB components and peripherils? they cost more, look at RAM as an example, you can find similarly specc'd RAM with RGB that costs $20-$40 more and for what? you can turn them off, but you likely have to install some shitty bit of software to do so which not everyones likes doing, give the option of more expensive "pretty lights nom nom" or no RGB. And srsly, mouse mats, gaming chairs, fricken desks with RGB>???? grow the feck up, oooo I want to change my PC lighting cause i'm in a melancholy mood today, then I want to go bright cause I'm happy, marketed at the young generation who can't focus on anything for longer than a few minutes, and I have 3 children under 10 so believe me I know...
> 
> Guess that was a rant afterall



We're the only pair "whining" about it it seems.


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2019)

I don't have anything RGB, mainly because my stuff is old. I see some setups and think wow does that look ridiculous, and I have seen some tastefully done. When I build a rig I'm sure it will have RGB, but I don't have to use all of it. I don't need my case to look like an acid trip gone wrong, or if I look at it the wrong way I'm going to hit the floor twitching.. but tasteful use of color accents in key locations is something I wouldn't mind. But the full on rainbow effect is not for me. I'm not into rainbows unless they are in the sky, or a bag of skittles.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 31, 2019)

It's the consumer that decides what's right for them. If you don't like it, you don't buy it, simple right. Sometimes you don't get the choice you want, I had that plenty of times, but the manufacturers won't go after the vocal minority for obvious reasons.

Yeah, the rainbow preset has worn out it's welcome. It's everywhere, and you should get tired looking at it to be honest. I wouldn't blame anyone hating it.

Don't worry it'll pass, next time we'll have full customizeable screens instead of panels on cases, who knows. And after everything has been done, maybe there's gonna be complete 180, and go back to simple beige colored stuff or whatever.

I do prefer no lighting at all on older hardware though, it clashes too much with what it represents today.

I remember seeing that vintage PC with SLI Voodoo, and LED lights near that. My eyes did not believe what they saw.

Look at the time. I was supposed to study and here I am again. Stop summoning me. 

Everyone good? Vented out? Chill? Good. Time to move on.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2019)

to me RGBW (not RGB) is a mean to accord all the lighting to one color ... while very specific single color are hard to find (or no color well all color at once ... which is what White is ...) RGBW enable the mean to do so ...

it's not a trend nor a plague, it's actually useful when changing the point of view on it ... (and i used to find "RGB everywhere" ridiculous, until ... recently )

the LED strips and fan in my build are White LED only but for a keyboard and mouse it was harder to find in white ... it's either full rainbow (without control ) or fixed colors (and nope ... i don't like my desk to be "my little pony" themed ... ) my Keyboard has RGBW i set it on white only  my mouse same,

white light is the best basic and sober mean to make a rig shine (no pun) without giving into excess imho 




EntropyZ said:


> It's the consumer that decides what's right for them. If you don't like it, you don't buy it, simple right.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

I think people miss the point that RGB can be just red, just yellow, just blue etc etc...
I've been lighting my cases since it was done with cold cathodes...
No more needing to buy more stuff when you get tired of the color scheme.


----------



## E-Bear (May 31, 2019)

My brother still has a Xblade case with multicolor fans so I guess he's now back in the game with his 1.2 gig Pentium.


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I think people miss the point that RGB can be just red, just yellow, just blue etc etc...
> I've been lighting my cases since it was done with cold cathodes...
> No more needing to buy more stuff when you get tired of the color scheme.



I kind of miss my lights, that's the one thing about RGB that I am looking forward to, just as accent lights, in a single color, and not all of them lol (colors or lights) 

Still unsure on RGB fans.. probably not.. just because I'm fairly sure they don't move the kind of air that I am used to.

But maybe, because I am positive they will look ghetto with anything modern.. they look ghetto right now


----------



## Vario (May 31, 2019)

Only hardware RGB thing I have is the Z370 Taichi motherboard and I have it turned off.  I got a 2014 Naga Chroma as well that has that RGB stuff, also turned that off. Its not a big deal to me because I can turn it off. If I was forced to use RGB, I would be irritated, but since it can be disabled, it doesn't bother me.  My case doesn't have a window but some red light from the diagnostic LED on the motherboard leaks out the vents, I can live with that.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 31, 2019)

when RBG first came i thought crap but after a while i got to know it a bit and before i knew it i was in love now ill consider just about anything with it on, it dosnt hurt and now thay throw it in for free with most kit and after all we can allways turn it off , i look forward to holo kit...


----------



## micropage7 (May 31, 2019)

it will, but not in short time. many brands still pushing RGB out from the envelope to anything and i guess after everything got RGB the hype will drop


----------



## John Naylor (May 31, 2019)

tigger said:


> Will the PC industry obsession with giving us everything dripping in imo ghastly RGB crap ever end, or is it destined to get worse?
> 
> Personally I am not a fan(no pun intended) Though i am waiting for hideous RGB cables to appear.
> 
> Looking at the stuff from CES, it should be renamed Computers dripping in RGB LED's entertainment show.



Looking at it from the manufacturer's PoV, they wanna build what sells ....

a)  Will getting  a pair of Air-Jordans get you off JV and onto the Varsity squad  ? ... nope, but buyers think it will impress their friends .... ka-ching !
b)  Will getting the latest phone w/ a giant screen reduce call drops or make you more productive ? ... nope, but think of all the attention you'll get running around the office showing your colleagues your collection of funny cat videos. .... ka-ching !
c)  Will loading your PC up with RGB flashing breathing, multicolored lights which provide a light show akin the cacophony of sound at elementary school's 1st band practice bring turn your friends heads when they see it ?    .... ka-ching !

Nothing screams ... "my primary motivation in this build is impressing my friends" more than garish RGB.  In building and landscape design, lighting is used to enhance the subject it is illuminating ...., not to distract from it with cheap light effects.   Is the goal to bring attention to the componentry and build skill ... or to distract from it ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

I don't build to impress to my friends..I build to impress myself.


----------



## micropage7 (May 31, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I don't build to impress to my friends..I build to impress myself.


But if bling-bling stuff is $2 higher why not?
To impress yourself and your friends too


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> But if bling-bling stuff is $2 higher why not?
> To impress yourself and your friends too


I only have 1 friend into PC's and he lives in Pittsburgh, PA...I live near Cleveland, Ohio.

I wish the bling bling I got was only $2 more... At the time I paid an extra ~$100

My only problem with some RGB is it looks like faded pastels...I like sharp rich color.. And I prefer halo fans more than the full fan color.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 31, 2019)

Homer beat everyone to the best of RGB - he *bleeds RGB*. Whatever companies have been dishing out since, pales in comparison and they all need to stop, right now.



http://imgur.com/xQRff9S


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 31, 2019)

In the UK Corsairs RGB fans are £70+ for three 120mm fans, that is f*cking ridiculous imo, I have seen people with 6 or more of them, they are hideous to look at and the price is hideous. Some are £30 each, so £90 for a pack of three, anyone paying £30 for one fan needs a shrink.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 31, 2019)

I really dont mind RGB as long as it's used correctly and isn't just a smorgasboard of colours that clash and look hideous. As long as it's able to be turned off I don't see the problem with it, 

Also, it's way better than back in the days when you had to buy fans etc in whatever colour you wanted them in, then if you wanted another colour it was all new stuff. I agree that some companies have obviously taken too much acid and sprinkle RGB on everything like it's hundreds n thousands which can be very distracting, but overall I don't think it's the cancer of PC gaming that it's made out to be.


----------



## Wavetrex (May 31, 2019)

Next thing after RGB LED's:

Integrated RGB laser diodes... and micro-mirror motion controller to make shapes outside the PC.... project your RGB in the entire room !


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2019)

It's going to be on everything.  Check my avatar.  Ecig mod on right normal before rgb craze...  ecig mod on left endowed with rgb led strip.  Even has wallpaper..  mine's a kitty!


----------



## Bansaku (May 31, 2019)

I can understand companies wanting to reduce cost by implementing an AIO solution. Instead of making a blue LED fan, and a red LED fan etc etc they can simply make one fan to rule them all! However, LEDs are dirt cheap, and I find it bad form that these companies are milking the public with high costs just because it's RGB!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 1, 2019)

Bansaku said:


> I can understand companies wanting to reduce cost by implementing an AIO solution. Instead of making a blue LED fan, and a red LED fan etc etc they can simply make one fan to rule them all! However, LEDs are dirt cheap, and I find it bad form that these companies are milking the public with high costs just because it's RGB!



Exactly, LED's are cheap yet they charge £30 for one 120mm RGB fan.....no thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2019)

tigger said:


> *Will the RGB madness ever end?*


Short answer, no. Custom PC case lighting is and has been popular for nearly 2 decades now. It might die down a bit, but it'll never go away completely.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 1, 2019)

@tigger   I used to have the same mindset and hated the rainbow/wave/rain effects with every single color rolling by( my daughter loves it) Then I got into customizing the colors or just turning the off. Increase or decrease brightness and change the color on whim to fit my mood.  Right now mine are set to a dark green  0 r 70 b 10 g with a breathing pattern.  When I don't want to look at it I just turn it off.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 1, 2019)

RJ45 and keyboard/mouse USB cord when.
CPUs when.
i9 9999RGB edition.


----------



## MercJ (Jun 1, 2019)

RGB is great.  PC building is about OPTIONS, and there are more options now than ever, including colors (or lack thereof).  I had to solder and specially source orange LEDs back in the day, and they didn't even make teal LEDs...so it's nice to have some of my favorite colors as an accent color now on some builds.

Still, I agree - manufacturers just need to tweak it a bit - less is definitely more.  AMD's Wraith Spire RGB is a perfect example of RGB done right in my opinion.  Just a single LED accent ring.  I just wish I could change the color of the RADEON/R cube on my Vega...

I think Phanteks has a good approach to RGB on their cases.  No huge garish swaths of color, just precise accents that are almost invisible unless turned on.  It should be a compliment to the build, not assault your eyes.  I hope the use of fiber optics and diffusing strips catches on more and more instead of direct lighting and blaring effects.


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 14, 2019)

tigger said:


> Personally I think it's a fad that will fade away, as the idiot manufacturers flood the market with this RGB everything, and make people sick of it.



LOL, you can run away from it now, but it will get you at some point! 

Nah i kinda agree, its a little too much, too quick and most of all "too confining" with what appears to be a major product tune up with circus lights and lesser variety for quality based and performance engineering. But here's the tough one, in 2017 I threw in my chips and got myself an RGB whale of a fish lol (nah, a more minimalist approach). Got bored by the second day and ended up sticking with a dimmed dark blue or occasionally soft pastel white profile. 

It doesn't bother me that much but it bamboozles the living whatlooolals out of me when buyers discount performance for a mashed up RGB circus build.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 15, 2019)

wheresmycar said:


> It doesn't bother me that much but it bamboozles the living whatlooolals out of me when buyers discount performance for a mashed up RGB circus build.


What's funny is it doesnt affect performance and you really arent paying a big premium to have them. A motherboard/ram/heatsink/aio/ssd performs exactly the same with or without leds.


----------



## Bones (Jun 15, 2019)

My build wasn't done with RGB but the wife's is. 
She wanted it RGB-blingy and that's what she got. Looks like something crawled inside the case and got sick, spewed technocolored-vomit all over the place inside but _she's happy with it_. 

I guess that's what counts right?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> What's funny is it doesnt affect performance and you really arent paying a big premium to have them. A motherboard/ram/heatsink/aio/ssd performs exactly the same with or without leds.


Who started that myth?   The photons of light push the heated air away faster in pulsing waves of light, surely.

I think RGB gets abused by Most.

Some love it but use it in such poor taste or disjointed setups it struggles to impress anyone, I have that mate RGB keyboard mouse and Mat? but inside the pc is an odd mix-up, set up to rainbow puke.

some straight up hate it but have not ever needed or considered possible advantages.

Some love it just for the style, I in part was in this camp.

But using it for a while I freakin love it now, minimally used it looks good.

But get the right kit and it can look amazing Andbe quite useful, I crunch , my pc is on all year ,normally with very subtle vaguely reb with very very mild blue sequences, as it heats up the RGB indicates the heat of the CPU and soon GPU via light intensity and patterning, I don't even need the monitor on or to focus to know that my pc is not self-destroying.
After 10 ish years of having a pc on 24/7, there have been moments when this would have helped.

I actually want to toss some corsair strips into the RGB bits of this crosshair hero6 so they match better, next rebuild perhaps.


----------



## 64K (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't want the inside of my PC case to look like a gaudy Christmas Tree but I do like my blue led case fans.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 15, 2019)

64K said:


> I don't want the inside of my PC case to look like a gaudy Christmas Tree but I do like my blue led case fans.


the kits shit if you can not set one color at whatever intensity you want IMHO.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 15, 2019)

This thread backfired into RGB ad.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2019)

Here's some IRL RGB for ya







EarthDog said:


> What's funny is it doesnt affect performance and you really arent paying a big premium to have them. A motherboard/ram/heatsink/aio/ssd performs exactly the same with or without leds.



Lies! Blue is for lower temps, red for higher OC, and green for low power/eco mode.

I thought you knew, geez


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> What's funny is it doesnt affect performance and you really arent paying a big premium to have them. A motherboard/ram/heatsink/aio/ssd performs exactly the same with or without leds.



I think you missed the point! The performance compromise being, a build based on a budget with a buyer opting for lesser performing parts to accommodate a bunch of rainbow screaming RGB additions. It happens but no biggie really, whatever makes them happy!



Vayra86 said:


> View attachment 125005



^^ "Tigger" we can't complain, even the Creator fancies some RGB


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Here's some IRL RGB for ya
> 
> View attachment 125005
> 
> ...


What about white LED’s?   

Seriously, any lighting we have is white.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 15, 2019)

wheresmycar said:


> I think you missed the point! The performance compromise being, a build based on a budget with a buyer opting for lesser performing parts to accommodate a bunch of rainbow screaming RGB additions. It happens but no biggie really, whatever makes them happy!


*reads the same thing...?

The discussion was parts that have them on board,  not extra (right?), which, isnt much of a premium. Most mobos have them anyway, same with gpus. RAM is a bit more costly... same with an nvme with them on the heatsink.

Unless someone is buying discrete rgb led stuff, it wont affect the performance buy having to 'buy down' just get rgb leds.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 15, 2019)

My main complaint with RGB is not RGB.  It's that they are using it as a substitute for innovation elsewhere.

What's new about our product?  Nothing really, but look at the pretty lights!

You can't tell me that hasn't happened.  In a non-RGB world, that would have a new feature, something, anything other than those lights.  But instead, R&D got the day off an I got christmas lights in my computer.  Cool.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2019)

64K said:


> I don't want the inside of my PC case to look like a gaudy Christmas Tree but I do like my blue led case fans.


Same here, but red.


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> *reads the same thing...?
> 
> The discussion was parts that have them on board,  not extra (right?), which, isnt much of a premium. Most mobos have them anyway, same with gpus. RAM is a bit more costly... same with an nvme with them on the heatsink.
> 
> Unless someone is buying discrete rgb led stuff, it wont affect the performance buy having to 'buy down' just get rgb leds.



lol nope, I was talking about flashing out with a full-on blend of RGB assortment (multiple RGB fans+connection hub, RGB coolers/AIOs, RGB GPUs, RGB SSDs and even premium RAM runners which can rob a budget build for around 10-20 quid although with current RAM prices not really of concern/etc). We can argue some of the above is achievable at a fraction of the cost but most likely these would be of poorer quality. Over at PcPartPicker, I sometimes see gaming build requests with some of the above rainbow circus functionality whilst maintaining a small budget or completed builds which could/should have secured more performance at the CPU/GPU level. But then again, we are seeing £60-£100 AIOs on builds where users have zero overclocking requirements, hence I guess the aesthetics are probably worth it for some! (not complaining, but personally leaning more towards 'performance' first)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have red strips in my case, to mach the k65 and scimitar but i would never go full on RGB madness. I would always try to by parts sans RGB if possible, if not, then i would disable/break the leds on the item if they were not settable at a single colour.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 16, 2019)

I wonder how many people that claim to hate RGB have underglow and picnic table sized rear wings on their 1992 Honda Civic?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I wonder how many people that claim to hate RGB have underglow and picnic table sized rear wings on their 1992 Honda Civic?


Those are very niche market things, I'm betting almost none. However, that humor was funny! I just don't think it works out like that..


----------



## CheapMeat (Jun 16, 2019)

I hope not.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeh you can Bling laptops as well (dell XPS M1710)


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 16, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> My main complaint with RGB is not RGB.  It's that they are using it as a substitute for innovation elsewhere.
> 
> What's new about our product?  Nothing really, but look at the pretty lights!
> 
> You can't tell me that hasn't happened.  In a non-RGB world, that would have a new feature, something, anything other than those lights.  But instead, R&D got the day off an I got christmas lights in my computer.  Cool.



That's the first part of my issue with RGB. The second part is the "RGB tax": it's getting almost impossible to find high-end components that don't have this RGB s**ttiness built-in. I'm simply not willing to pay extra for something I don't want and will never use.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> The second part is the "RGB tax": it's getting almost impossible to find high-end components that don't have this RGB s**ttiness built-in.


You know that don't have to use it, right? Most items that have RGB need external power and input connections.  If you don't connect them, they don't light up. For those items that have built in power and data connections, it can be turned off, sometimes semi-permanently(meaaning once you set it, it stays off until you change that setting). For those items that don't have either of those, well, the LED's can always be unplugged or disconnected. I have never seen something with LED lighting that can not be turned off or disabled one way or another.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 16, 2019)

wheresmycar said:


> nope, I was talking about flashing out with a full-on blend of RGB assortment (multiple RGB fans+connection hub, RGB coolers/AIOs, RGB GPUs, RGB SSDs and even premium RAM runners which can rob a budget build for around 10-20 quid although with current RAM prices not really of concern/etc


ahh, yeah... the context was integrated. Hence my words.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have never seen something with LED lighting that can not be turned off or disabled one way or another.


I still haven't found the place in BIOS (MSI) to turn RGB in my mother board off and since I run Linux the only other option is to find the hidden power source and cut it. Black tape could be a less destructive way.     Not a fan.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Black tape could be a less destructive way.


Fingernail polish works great too. Non-conductive and it's easily removed.


----------



## delshay (Jun 22, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Never liked it. Boards are just to disco.



I don't have RGB, but can you synchronize RGB lights on PC to music? I hope i'm not starting a trend here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2019)

delshay said:


> I don't have RGB, but can you synchronize RGB lights on PC to music? I hope i'm not starting a trend here.


I've seen this. Not sure how it was done though. Kinda liked it.


----------



## delshay (Jun 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've seen this. Not sure how it was done though. Kinda liked it.



Well, if you can synchronize to music you can also do it in games. Imagine blowing up a big ammunition dump in a game, BOOM all the LEDS light-up synchronize to the explosion.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 22, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well, if you can synchronize to music you can also do it in games. Imagine blowing up a big ammunition dump in a game, BOOM all the LEDS light-up synchronize to the explosion.



then you get epilepsy


----------



## Jetster (Jun 22, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well, if you can synchronize to music you can also do it in games. Imagine blowing up a big ammunition dump in a game, BOOM all the LEDS light-up synchronize to the explosion.



Well if your going for disco then that would be cool

Maybe something like this





						Amazon.com: HitLights RGB Multicolor LED Strip Light In Line Controller - 144W for LED Tape Lights: Musical Instruments
					

Amazon.com: HitLights RGB Multicolor LED Strip Light In Line Controller - 144W for LED Tape Lights: Musical Instruments



					www.amazon.com
				






			Amazon.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2019)

the end word of this thread should be : nope ... why? it is a mean to have any color you want without the hassle to seek for one specific color to accord all your lightning in your rig ...

and should stop at that


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well, if you can synchronize to music you can also do it in games. Imagine blowing up a big ammunition dump in a game, BOOM all the LEDS light-up synchronize to the explosion.



Ambilight - Dutch invention from 16 years ago - does it for the actual image

And... oh look!









						How to Make Your Own DIY Ambilight for Under $60
					

Ambient lighting that reacts to a TV or monitor is easier than you think. Here's how to DIY your own ambilight on the cheap!




					www.makeuseof.com


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't mind if RGB exists and is popular, but it does annoy me when it slims my own options. There are fewer plain motherboards than there used to be.

Conversely, I'm annoyed with Noctua on the other end too. I own one of their coolers and I appreciate the performance, but come on. I'm not against the color scheme in it's own right, but no computer parts match it except stuff from the 90s. If there were beige cases and green motherboards everywhere, I wouldn't mind.. but they're just being jerks for sticking to their guns to something that doesn't match 99.999999% of the market.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 23, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well, if you can synchronize to music you can also do it in games. Imagine blowing up a big ammunition dump in a game, BOOM all the LEDS light-up synchronize to the explosion.



There's a few games and software  that are integrated with Corsairs iCue.








						iCUE Software | Drivers | Software | CORSAIR
					

Unite your Setup with CORSAIR iCUE software. This powerful software unlocks RGB lighting control, PC system monitoring, performance profiles, and more.




					www.corsair.com
				



Gotta scroll down the page a ways to see the small list. it's kinda neat, but when I'm really into the game I don't even notice the changes to my lighting scheme.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

Hockster said:


> There's a few games and software  that are integrated with Corsairs iCue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, once I'm caught up in a game, I tend to shut everything else out except the screen. That was the case even as a little kid playing in arcades, with all of the sights and sounds you could think of (although physical responsiveness, like moving seats, has always been cool.. and I still notice rumble in my gamepads).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> but they're just being jerks for sticking to their guns to something that doesn't match 99.999999% of the market.


This. And it's why I won't buy any of their fans except the ones that are decent colors. Luckily, they have listened;





						Noctua
					

Noctua's premium fans are internationally renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




					noctua.at
				



Granted, their 92mm & 80mm fans are only available in grey as an alternate color, but it's still better than the brown-beige nonsense.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. And it's why I won't buy any of their fans except the ones that are decent colors. Luckily, they have listened;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got a NH-U12A, but unfortunately, the A12 fans are only beige atm.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 23, 2019)

Black version will be available during 2019.







Impeller on NF-A12x25 are not made from material as other PC Fans.
That's some Sterrox - Liquid Crystal Polimer Compound.

NF-A12x25 PWM in original Noctua color is best to maintenance.
Black fans look on mess when dust collect. But dust very nice clean from Sterrox Impeller.






						Sterrox® liquid-crystal polymer (LCP) /
					

Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




					noctua.at


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> Black fans look on mess when dust collect. But dust very nice clean from Sterrox Impeller.



True, but I don't mind the tradeoff. I do occasional cleaning anyhow.


----------

